# Best areas to live in Ravenna?



## lur

Hi,

I am moving to Ravenna soon and I would like to know the best neighborhoods to live considering the following points:

- possibility to do stuff from "daily life" walking (walking distance from supermarkets, bank, leisure)
- easy access to public transportation
- easy access to supermarkets, shops, cinemas and restaurants
- safe area where I can walk alone at night
- area that is not tumultuous or noisy.

As I intend to have a car, I know that living in the historic center would not be a good option due to the restriction on the circulation of vehicles. So I thank you very much if someone could recommend neighborhoods that meet my requirements.

All the best,
Lur


----------

